# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  वनडे क्रिकेट में अगले महीने से तीन नए नियम

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*अंतरराष्ट्रीय एक दिवसीय क्रिकेट मैचों में अब हर तरह के ‘नो बॉल’ पर ‘फ्री हिट’ मिलेेगी.*
*बारबडोस में हुई सालाना बैठक में आईसीसी बोर्ड ने यह फ़ैसला किया है. बोर्ड की बैठक में खेल के नियमों में और दूसरे कई तरह के बदलाव भी किए गए हैं. ये सभी बदलाव 5 जुलाई से लागू होंगे.*
*यह तय किया गया कि ‘नो बॉल’ चाहे किसी भी कारण से हो, उस पर ‘फ्री हिट’ मिलेगी. अब तक सिर्फ़ गेंदबाज के पैर पड़ने से हुई ‘नो बॉल’ पर ही फ्री हिट मिलती थी. पर अब हर तरह के ‘नो बॉल’ पर ‘फ्री हिट’ दी जाएगी.*
*एक अन्य अहम बदलाव में बैटिंग पावर प्ले को खत्म कर दिया गया है.*
*फ़ील्डिंग पोजीशन पर पाबंदी नहीं
ए नियमों के मुताबिक शुरू के दस ओवरों में फ़ील्डिंग पोजीशन पर कोई पाबंदी नहीं होगी.*
*इसके अलावा 41 वें ओवर से अंत तक 30 गज़ के बाहर पांच खिलाड़ी रखे जा सकेंगे.*
*आईसीसी के मुख्य कार्यकारी डेविड रिचर्डसन ने कहा, “इन बातों को लागू करते हुए हमने इसका ख़्याल रखा है कि अंतरराष्ट्रीय क्रिकेट की आक्रामकता और उसका ‘थ्रिल’ बरक़रार रहे. पचास ओवरों के क्रिकेट का आकर्षण हम बनाए रखना चाहते हैं ताकि 2019 में इंगलैंड में होने वाले विश्व कप के लिए सकारात्मक रास्ता अपनाया जा सके.”*
*भ्रष्टाचार के ख़िलाफ़
आईसीसी ने खेल को साफ़ सुथरा रखने के भी उपाय किए हैं.*
*आईसीसी ने दोहराया है कि किसी तरह के भ्रष्टाचार के मामले की जांच आईसीसी की भ्रष्टाचार निरोधी ईकाई (एसीयू) ही करेगी पर इसकी क्षमता बढ़ाई जाएगी.*
*एक दिवसीय अंतरराष्ट्रीय मैचों के पूर्ण सदस्यों और एसोसिएट सदस्यों को भ्रष्टाचार निरोध संसाधनों का रिव्यू करते रहना होगा, उन्हें भ्रष्टाचार निरोधी कोड मानना होगा और उसे लागू भी करना होगा.*
*साथ ही अब राष्ट्रीय भ्रष्टाचार निरोधी संस्थाओं और एसीयू के बीच तालमेल ज़रूरी होगा.*



*
**
*

----------

